# Queen cells



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I took some pics of queen cells that went into mating nucs today.

http://www2.snapfish.com/snapfish/s...otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/

http://www2.snapfish.com/snapfish/s...otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/

http://www2.snapfish.com/snapfish/s...otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/

Johnny


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Very nice - I only wish I got that many takes.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Thats the best take so far this year. I only put 45 cells per cell builder. The first graft was March 2nd and only got around 20 takes per frame. They tend to get better each graft. I have read they need to learn to build cells and it seems they do.

All three cell builders are strong 10 frame queenless boxes. I made each one up the same but one always seems to outdo the others. The one with the blue cell cups and plastic bars always makes the best looking cells. Although if you open up the cells the pupa inside don't seem to be much bigger.

Johnny


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

That is a beautiful sight!


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm on my second batch (which should be capped after today) and it looked like I got 26 out of 30 - 86% which is pretty good for me. It's a stretch for me to stock that many mating nucs anyway.

I've been using the plastic cell bars for the first time - they're the way to go.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I picked up 4 to try and love them. Easy to pin on cups and east to get off. Plan on getting a lot more and doing away with wood bars.

Johnny


----------

